# Mansion, RAF offices, Boys school and soon to be apartments



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Went for an explore this morning at around 4.45am when it was beginning to get light.

The reason we went so early as the land keeper lives on site and he's abit of a grouch!

Some may know the site, I am a little reluctant to give all the details of this location as it has yet to be vandalised and it would be a shame for the location to become too well known and have some chavs make a visit, but I am happy to give info to a DP member over PM.


History:
The Tull family sold their estate including the house in 1939 to The Great Western Railway for use as offices for staff from Paddington, London. 

In 1945 motor engineers ran a motor mechanics training establishment for the military. 

In 1948 It became a jewish junior boarding school 

In 1951 the Ministry of Defence acquired the house and the USAF used it as a school until 1958 

In 1961 it was established as a boys boarding school which remained open until around 1991 following a child abuse case in 1989


google earth 






Pic from the 60's






pics:











Old tennis court









































It's not small
































The Chapel











stained glass





































Classroom






Science lab storage































More chemicals, including acid and ethonol






Random Arabic style writing on the house wall











Porta-cabin style classrooms











Workshop







And finally, the swimming pool!




























Thanks for looking, comments welcome!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 14, 2010)

More pics to follow soon!

Anyone like my pics?


----------



## mookster (Jul 14, 2010)

nice one, is it local to oxfordshire?


----------



## King Al (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent find JAT, really nice looking building and a pool- no diving!


----------



## Deegee99 (Jul 15, 2010)

J_a_t_33 said:


> More pics to follow soon!
> 
> Anyone like my pics?




Pics are top mate, you have got a great selection of photos from there, I especially like the boat in the swimming pool. Good work


----------



## lost (Jul 15, 2010)

mookster said:


> nice one, is it local to oxfordshire?



Both of you have access to private messaging.

I really like the look of this place, it's a shame you couldn't get into the mansion but even the outbuildings and grounds look interesting.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2010)

U HAZ A BOAT!  Love the last pic of it.
Looks like a great place for a good meander...some interesting buildings on site. Very nice find, Jat.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jul 15, 2010)

More pics more pics!!!!!! 

Look a seriously cool site - love the look of the main building there - did you gain full access?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers forthe comments guys!

I am absolutely gutted, we began our internal explore, only to find out they have installed an alarm system.

We were inside for about half an hour when suddenly sirens! luckily it was 3 o clock in the morning and still dark so our escape was fairly easy heehee

anyway, I managed to get a few snaps but unfortunatly nothing of huge interest!
















Anyone want to try the rotten stairs into the basement?





















Didn't even make it upstairs 






Giggidy giggidy, giggidy goo!
















This was the last picture before the alarm







Beatiful house, was such a shame no further internal exploration is possible but I hope you like the pics!


----------

